# Help me to find a 45.



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi...I was wondering what you would recommend for a 45 that fits the following criteria:

1) Not the 1911 design but a full stainless frame (if available)

2) Not Polymer.

Thanks


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a few

CZ 97B










EAA Witness










Sig P220










Taurus PT-45


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Another vote for the Sig 220 in any variant.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

S&W 4506/4566. My $.02.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've gotten years of steady service from my S&W 4506.










Not 1911

Safety

De-cocker

Stainless

Night Sights

Ambi Safety.

:smt1099


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 for the Sig P220


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Smith & Wesson CS45. I have one. Great little shooter. Sometimes - depending on what pants I'm wearing - have carried it in front right pocket.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigr=11dnc9toe&sigi=11dr81gje&sigb=1293ipmqi

Let me know if link doesn't work and I'll find another.

http://www.jddefense.com/gallery/photos/Guns-Bullets-Stuff/cs45.jpg


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I was going to get a 45 and it was not going to be a 1911 Id have to go with the Sig P220. Maybe the FNP 45

Sig 220 Link

FP45 Link


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Currently my favorite (I'm sometimes fickle :mrgreen is my Kimber .45










I added a crimson trace laser sight and it feels and shoots well for me.

:smt1099


----------



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks all. It may be the P220 Elite. I am intrigued by that little S&W.


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Cruz gave you some good choices. The Witness is an excellent line of pistols, but I don't think you can get them in SS. Only Wonder finish (heat treatment - matte - pewter looking) and chrome. They are Tanfoglio (Italian) guns, EAA is just an importer. Tanfoglio makes guns and parts for Beretta and the Israeli army, too.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sig 220, quality:smt023


----------



## ZZ (Jun 10, 2009)

You would have to find it used...Smith mdl#645.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

........ruger kp90...........


----------



## Speadymeady (Dec 18, 2009)

Jericho 941 full size steel in .45 good price, great gun


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 to all of the above.

There are good deals on Ruger P-Series out there too.


----------

